# Holiday Special Offer



## bikesdirect

I have put together a special offer at the request of many members on BF
and I will be making link available to RBR / MTBR if management wants to post as a sticky

for those that visit this corner of RBR
here it is: http://bikesdirect.com/products/12days/holiday12.htm
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
12 Special Holiday Offers

What started out as a simple idea to offer one or two items to forum members as a holiday special has turned into a large selection of items. Most of these were recommended by forum members.

My thought was: a special item that a cyclist could put a small deposit on during the holiday as a gift to themselves. But, item would not arrive or need to be paid for in full until late winter or early spring.

Here is how it will work:
[1] Pick an item from list below. [2] Pay $108 down thru special link on our site [3] Send Lindsay at [email protected] follow up e-mail confirming item you want with size, your shipping address, contact info, and any special instruction [4] Lindsay will confirm your booking is in place [5] when your item is about to arrive in our warehouse Lindsay will send you a ‘request for money’ for the balance [6] pay the balance with Visa, M/C, Discover, AmEx, or paypal [7] Lindsay will process your order and send you a tracking number [8] get your item and have fun.

Remember, our pricing is based on shipping to consumers as dealers receive items; so we are not setup for custom builds in the warehouse. 

HERE ARE THE ITEMS [pictures will be posted later] PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN 48 STATES {Hi, Ak, PR add $150}

*KESTREL EVOKE FRAMESET* - $608 -- list is $1899 at www.kestrel-usa.com color RED sizes 47,50,52,54,56,59,62 {we will throw in headset; you must install} (expected ship date – Feb)

*KESTREL EVOKE RACE BIKE* - $1498 – in a shop compare at $3000 & up color RED sizes 47,50,52,54,56,59,62: ULTEGRA SHIFTERS, F&R DER; CRANK- FSA SLK-K CF ISIS COMPACT; BRAKES CANE CREEK SCR5; CASSETTE ULTEGRA 11-23; WHEELS VUELTA PRO SL; POST FSA ALLOY; BAR&STEM RITCHEY WCS; NO PEDALS {I am trying to order with tires & tape that will look a bit wilder} (expected ship date – Feb)

*KESTREL RT700 FRAMESET *- $808 -- list is $2199 at www.kestrel-usa.com color COPPER sizes 48,51,53,55,57,59 {we will throw in headset; you must install} (expected ship date – Feb)

*KESTREL RT700 RACE BIKE* - $1798 – in a shop compare at $3600 & up color COPPER sizes 48,51,53,55,57,59: ULTEGRA SHIFTERS, F&R DER; CRANK- FSA SLK-K CF ISIS COMPACT; BRAKES CANE CREEK SCR5; CASSETTE ULTEGRA 11-23; WHEELS RITCHEY WCS PROTOCOLS; POST RITCHEY WCS; BAR&STEM RITCHEY WCS; NO PEDALS {Tires & Tape will be black} (expected ship date – Feb)

*BOTTECCHIA CARBON FIBER FRAME* - $398 – this ADK made frame is well known to forum members and some who missed the original deal would like another shot at it. Black/Carbon in 50, 53, 55, 58, 61 {comes naked with stickers in the box} (expected ship date – Jan)

*BOTTECCHIA CARBON FIBER FRAMESET* - $448 – this ADK made frame & fork is well known to forum members and some who missed the original deal would like another shot at it. Black/Carbon in 50, 53, 55, 58, 61 {comes naked with stickers in the box} (expected ship date – Jan)

*VUELTA CUSTOM CARBON FIBER CLINCHER WHEELSET* - $528 – this is a special request from forum members; retail would be a lot [about $1500] as this price is close to manufacturing cost. 38mm CF Monocque rim, precision 5 bearing hubs, 20f/24r, 2x, Aero 2.2 butted bladed; factory quoted 1610 grams {I can post sample weight once I see them} Shimano or Campy – please tell Lindsay (expected ship date – Feb)

*VUELTA CUSTOM CARBON FIBER TUBULAR WHEELSET* - $398 – this is a special request from forum members; retail would be a lot [about $1200] as this price is close to manufacturing cost. 50mm CF Monocque rim, precision 5 bearing hubs, 20f/24r, 2x, Aero 2.2 butted bladed; factory quoted 1462 grams {I can post sample weight once I see them} Shimano or Campy – please tell Lindsay (expected ship date – Feb)

*MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION Ti* - $1398 – this bike will compare to Ti bikes that are sold at $3000. This bike will size like a Litespeed Ardennes; comes in natural Ti and sizes are 47.5, [M]51, [ML]53, [L]56, [XL]59. Frame 3AL/2.5v double butted; Fork monocoque full carbon 3k; Ultegra shifters, f&r der; Wheels Ritchey PRO DS; Bars, stem, post Ritchey PRO; Crank FSA Energy MegaExo 50x34; Brakes Cane Creek SCR3 w/ cartridge shoes; Cassette 105 12-27; Tires Vittoria Rubino Pro, Pedals Shimano PD-5610 {I would like to comment about one spec – the FSA Energy crank is an insanely light & stiff crank; costs more than many enter CF units – really nice. Also Bear in mind; Ti frames cost over twice as much to make as carbon fiber so reaching a price under $1500 is about impossible} (expected ship date – April)

*MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION SL Ti* - $1698 – this bike will compare to Ti bikes that are sold at $4000. This bike will size like a Litespeed Ardennes; comes in natural Ti and sizes are 47.5, [M]51, [ML]53, [L]56, [XL]59. Frame 3AL/2.5v double butted; Fork monocoque full carbon 3k; ULTEGRA ICE GRAY SL shifters, der, crank [53x39], brakes; Wheels Ritchey WCS Procotol; Bars, stem, post Ritchey WCS;; Cassette Ultegra 12-27; Tires Vittoria Rubino Pro, Pedals Shimano PD-5610 {I know some people do not like MSRP – but the list on the Ultegra SL group & the WCS parts on the bike are way over our holiday deal ! Do Not Let That Fool You – the frame and fork are the highest priced & best quality made in Taiwan} (expected ship date – April)

*MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION TEAM Ti *- $1998 – this bike will compare to Ti bikes that are sold at $5000. This bike will size like a Litespeed Ardennes; comes in natural Ti and sizes are 47.5, [M]51, [ML]53, [L]56, [XL]59. Frame 3AL/2.5v double butted; Fork monocoque full carbon 3k; DURA ACE shifters, der, crank [53x39], brakes; Wheels Ritchey WCS Procotol; Bars, stem, post Ritchey WCS;; Cassette DuraAce12-27; Tires Vittoria Rubino Pro, Pedals Shimano PD-5610 {I know some people will think I am insane for this deal – but this holiday pricing will never occur again} (expected ship date – April)

*MOTOBECANE FLY TEAM Ti* - $1898 – Only one mountain bike offer on this holiday offer and I feel bad about that. If this is repeated next year there will be more in all categories. This bike is just crazy; factory sample at 9.03 kgs [19.9 lbs]. Other XC ATBs weigh 22 or 23 lbs and cost $3000 to $5500. I can not say enough about this bike and it of course will never be offered at this price again. Spec is like Moto FLY TEAM and color is Natural Ti [3AL/2.5v] and sizes are 14, 16, 18, 20, 22. If you are a roadie and think mountain bikes are sluggish and heavy; you need this bike. If you are a mountain biker and think full suspension is the only way to go; you need this bike. If you are a jaded cyclist who has had so many bikes that nothing can give you that incredible feeling of finding that 1959 Schwinn Corvette parked in front of the Christmas Tree under a bed sheet; you need this bike. (expected ship date – April)

I do not think there is a big rush to pre-order early; most items we will probably have enough. But it must be said that this is first come first served. If your item sells out we can probably get you another but at a later date. Ti bikes are handmade and qty is most limited [as soon as I get time to convert my frame drawings into charts – I’ll post those]. Wheels are also limited; but I can get more if these are well received.

http://bikesdirect.com/products/12days/holiday12.htm

I wish everyone a happy holiday season
mike


----------



## Coolhand

Cool- some nice goodies!


----------



## juicemansam

bikesdirect said:


> *BOTTECCHIA CARBON FIBER FRAMESET* - $448 – this ADK made frame & fork is well known to forum members and some who missed the original deal would like another shot at it. Black/Carbon in 50, 53, 55, 58, 61 {comes naked with stickers in the box} (expected ship date – Jan)


Aww, I just ordered this 3 days ago!

Funny thing is that Bikeisland said they didn't have any in my size, but right after I ordered it from BD, they update their page to reflect their existence, and now this!? My order must have made you guys find some more sets to sell.

I wonder if UPS will return to sender?

Edit: Taken care of! I'm now a 3 times happy customer.


----------



## Argentius

Just checkin' -- is it correct that the claimed weights on the 38mm carbon clincher and the 50mm carbon tubular wheelsets are identical, to the gram?

Also, would there be a warranty and / or a replacement policy at all on them?

At that price, they would make nice race wheels for just about anyone.


----------



## Lifelover

juicemansam said:


> Aww, I just ordered this 3 days ago!
> 
> Funny thing is that Bikeisland said they didn't have any in my size, but right after I ordered it from BD, they update their page to reflect their existence, and now this!? My order must have made you guys find some more sets to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if UPS will return to sender?


PM Mike. I suspect he will make good on the deal.


----------



## kk4df

Argentius said:


> Just checkin' -- is it correct that the claimed weights on the 38mm carbon clincher and the 50mm carbon tubular wheelsets are identical, to the gram?


Mike corrected to 1561 grams on the BF site, but said he will weigh the real samples when they come in.


----------



## sonex305

Boy, some good stuff here Mike! Do you have any photos of the Ti bikes you will be offering as of yet? I think I speak for many of us here when I say we would be very interested in seeing them. I may be getting a Ti from you instead of the Immortal ICE as originally planned.


----------



## thien

Some nice deals Mike. Good luck with your Holiday Promotion!

FYI - lets remember BikesDirect is a paying supporter of RoadBikeReview.com and has our permission to post this.


----------



## covenant

sonex305 said:


> Boy, some good stuff here Mike! Do you have any photos of the Ti bikes you will be offering as of yet? I think I speak for many of us here when I say we would be very interested in seeing them. I may be getting a Ti from you instead of the Immortal ICE as originally planned.


 
see below....


----------



## sonex305

Thanks covenant.


----------



## mikeyp.1

Mike-could you compare the size to the motobecane aluminum bikes? doubt if I will ever ride a lightspeed but have bought 6 of your road bikes in the past and drool at the thought of that ti/ultegra sl setup.


----------



## MadCowMoo

Mike i take it that the link for the preorders in not up on your site yet , or i am just blind .


----------



## gregg

*BikesDirect has permission to post this here.*

Mike asked for permission ahead of time to post this limited time offer to the RoadBikeReview forum members here.

As an advertiser and supporter of RoadBikeReview, we have agree to allow this cross post here (previously posted in the Motobecane forum), and sticky it for a week, to give him more exposure for these specials.

Please support the companies that support our site. And get a killer deal while you are at it.

http://bikesdirect.com/products/12days/holiday12.htm


-gregg and thien


----------



## threesportsinone

I recently crashed my Kestrel, never thought about another one as a replacement. Thank you.

Edited to add: anybody know how much Kestrel has changed the geometry since the early 90's or is it a completely different company now? Anybody have an old catalog (should I probably just check with Yellow Jersey)?


----------



## Argentius

Thanks Gregg.

You know, I think all (at least, most) of us here are just fine with this kind of stuff. "here, we've got a good deal, check it out." Self-promotion isn't shilling, and, like you said, BD pays good money to RBR.


----------



## bikesdirect

*most current link and pictures*

At this time here is the link and most current pictures
we will try to get more photos before the holiday offer ends

https://bikesdirect.com/products/12days/holiday12.htm

Kestrel EVOKE FRAMESET or COMPLETE BIKE









Kestrel RT700 FRAMESET or COMPLETE BIKE









BOTTECCHIA CARBON FIBER FRAME or FRAME&FORK









VUELTA CUSTOM CARBON FIBER CLINCHER WHEELSET 









VUELTA CUSTOM CARBON FIBER TUBULAR WHEELSET 









MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION Ti -- complete bike Ultegra/FSA/Ritchey









MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION SL Ti - complete bike Full Ultegra SL w. WCS









MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION TEAM Ti - complete bike Full DuraAce w WCS









MOTOBECANE FLY TEAM Ti -- I am very sorry that there is only one mountain bike item. But at least it is the lighest hardtail made under $8000. Actual production has new K-Force crank and is 19.8 lbs in an 18" frame.










Happy Holidays


----------



## whateveronfire

*Ti Mountain Bike*

Hi Mike--

Can you post the groupset on the mountain bike? Many thanks.


----------



## sometimerider

whateveronfire said:


> Can you post the groupset on the mountain bike? Many thanks.


He already said that it matches the normal Fly Team: http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fly_team_07instock.htm


----------



## AlexCad5

So what's the deal with the Kestrels? Are they going belly up? Why would they let you sell their bikes at such a low price? I'm not complaining that they are too cheap, mind you. I am hoping a pioneer in the black arts aren't a piece of history.
I guess I'll google Kestrel and see what comes up.


----------



## ambiancerider

Hi Mike,

I will be very interested in the Motobecane Champion Ti if geometry fits me.
When you say "This bike will size like a Litespeed Ardennes", does it mean exactly the same? But even at that, it is hard to compare the geometry of my current bike to Ardennes. Litespeed's website has a very limited info to get an exact comparison. Would you happen to have the following dimensions?

*Effective top tube (center of head tube to center of seat tube, level top tube)
*Fork rake and its axle to crown dimension
*Head angle and head tube length
*Seat angle
*Bottom bracket drop
*Chainstay length (center to center)
*Front center and wheelbase length

Thanks!


----------



## al2020s

Hello,

How does Kestrel RT700 ultegra compares to the other brands with the same gear set? Say for example TREK M5.2 (for ~ same price)


----------



## bikesdirect

AlexCad5 said:


> So what's the deal with the Kestrels? Are they going belly up? Why would they let you sell their bikes at such a low price? I'm not complaining that they are too cheap, mind you. I am hoping a pioneer in the black arts aren't a piece of history.
> I guess I'll google Kestrel and see what comes up.


Kestrel 2008 models are on the way and we bought lots of 2007 models

And Kestrel does not beleive in illegal price controls; so we are free to sell at a profit, at cost, or at a loss -- which ever we like.

This promotion can not be found on our site by the general public - only by forum members -- once this deal is over and spring comes -- these Kestrel will be sold for a more sane price.

I just thought this would be a nice holiday program for forum members

I think by 2009 model year; you will find Kestrel is a much stronger brand than it has ever been in the past.


----------



## bikesdirect

whateveronfire said:


> Hi Mike--
> 
> Can you post the groupset on the mountain bike? Many thanks.


Here is a photo Gallery on the FLY TEAM Ti

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/fly_ti_gallery/

The FLY TEAM Ti has the same parts as the FLY TEAM except
Ti Frame
K-Force crank
Avid Ultimate brakes
I think the value at MSRP of the parts on the FLY TEAM Ti is $3750 not counting frame

I know the weight of the 18" is 19.5 lbs -- I weighed it several times myself to make sure.
Lots of great road deals on this offer; but the Fly Team Ti maybe the most fun to ride adult bike many have ever had. I love this bike.


----------



## bikesdirect

ambiancerider said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I will be very interested in the Motobecane Champion Ti if geometry fits me.
> When you say "This bike will size like a Litespeed Ardennes", does it mean exactly the same? But even at that, it is hard to compare the geometry of my current bike to Ardennes. Litespeed's website has a very limited info to get an exact comparison. Would you happen to have the following dimensions?
> 
> *Effective top tube (center of head tube to center of seat tube, level top tube)
> *Fork rake and its axle to crown dimension
> *Head angle and head tube length
> *Seat angle
> *Bottom bracket drop
> *Chainstay length (center to center)
> *Front center and wheelbase length
> 
> Thanks!


I am just now computing all Ti road data

here is what I have

ST - 47.7 - 51 - 53 - 56 - 59
TT - 520 - 527 - 538 - 561 - 578
EFF TT - 535 - 540 - 550 - 570 - 585
ST A - 74 - 74 - 73 - 73 - 73.5
HT A - 73 - 73 - 73 - 73 - 73.5
HT - 110 - 130 - 150 - 165 - 185
BB D - 68 - 70 - 70 - 70 - 70
WB - 975 -975 - 975 - 995 - 1015
SS - 405 - 405 - 405 - 405 - 410
SO - 28.7" - 29.9" - 30.6" - 31.7" - 33" 

FORK RAKE 45


----------



## innergel

Do the Kestrel's come with a fork, or just the frame? I like that red Evoke and the 62 is pretty close to my size. Rare for a carbon frame.


----------



## Argentius

I went and had a look at a LBS that stocks Kestrel.

They had an RT700, same color, and a similar but not identical component spec (Ultegra wheels too, not Ritchey ones, etc etc). It was $2600.


----------



## Argentius

Well, I'll let mike answer, but with fork, I'm sure. That's the diff. between "frame only" and "frameset," I think.


----------



## FondriestFan

I am all over these deals.

I like these wheels too. If, I'm right, these wheels are the Equinox WH-005 for the tubular rims. Mike's right, they sell as Pro-Lite Gavias for way more, as well as other brands.

Kudos, Mike. These deals are absolutely fantastic.


----------



## PJ352

*Please supply...*



bikesdirect said:


> I am just now computing all Ti road data
> 
> here is what I have
> 
> ST - 47.7 - 51 - 53 - 56 - 59
> TT - 520 - 527 - 538 - 561 - 578
> EFF TT - 535 - 540 - 550 - 570 - 585
> ST A - 74 - 74 - 73 - 73 - 73.5
> HT A - 73 - 73 - 73 - 73 - 73.5
> HT - 110 - 130 - 150 - 165 - 185
> BB D - 68 - 70 - 70 - 70 - 70
> WB - 975 -975 - 975 - 995 - 1015
> SS - 405 - 405 - 405 - 405 - 410
> SO - 28.7" - 29.9" - 30.6" - 31.7" - 33"
> 
> FORK RAKE 45



.. the geometry for the other framesets you're offering. Thanks!!


----------



## de.abeja

DAMN those are some killer deals! Mike are you going to continue to sell the wheelsets after the holiday deal obviously at higher prices? 

School vs. Work has my funding for fun purchases limited to <$20 until March-April.


----------



## bikesdirect

PJ352 said:


> .. the geometry for the other framesets you're offering. Thanks!!


For those considering the Ti Road Bikes
here is my computations on geo

ST 47.5 51 53 56 59
TT 520 527 538 561 578
EFF TT 535 540 550 570 585
ST ANG 74 74 73 73 73.5
HT ANG 73 73 73 73 73.5
HT 110 130 150 165 185
BB DRP 68 70 70 70 70
WB 975 975 975 995 1015
CS 405 405 405 405 410
STANDO 28.7 29.9 30.6 31.7 33.0

with this I feel I can fit 95% of riders very well
in the future we may need a couple of extra tall models
but those would also get conpletelt different geo and tubing design


----------



## bikesdirect

innergel said:


> Do the Kestrel's come with a fork, or just the frame? I like that red Evoke and the 62 is pretty close to my size. Rare for a carbon frame.


Frameset comes with fork from Kestrel
we are throwing in a headset on this deal

Buyer must mount fork & HS


----------



## bikesdirect

de.abeja said:


> DAMN those are some killer deals! Mike are you going to continue to sell the wheelsets after the holiday deal obviously at higher prices?
> 
> School vs. Work has my funding for fun purchases limited to <$20 until March-April.



We sell thousands of wheelsets on bikeisland
and the prices are so low that many of our customers are bike shops that buy the wheels for resale

So yes - we will have something for you; when you are ready


----------



## PJ352

*Ok, but*



bikesdirect said:


> For those considering the Ti Road Bikes
> here is my computations on geo
> 
> ST 47.5 51 53 56 59
> TT 520 527 538 561 578
> EFF TT 535 540 550 570 585
> ST ANG 74 74 73 73 73.5
> HT ANG 73 73 73 73 73.5
> HT 110 130 150 165 185
> BB DRP 68 70 70 70 70
> WB 975 975 975 995 1015
> CS 405 405 405 405 410
> STANDO 28.7 29.9 30.6 31.7 33.0
> 
> with this I feel I can fit 95% of riders very well
> in the future we may need a couple of extra tall models
> but those would also get conpletelt different geo and tubing design


For those of us interested in Kestrel or Bottecchia what are the geo's? I checked Kestrel's website but they don't specify model year, so who knows.

For what it's worth, here's a link with Bottecchia's, but again no model or year reference:

https://bikeisland.com/images/botgeom.jpg


----------



## hmto

PJ352 said:


> For those of us interested in Kestrel or Bottecchia what are the geo's? I checked Kestrel's website but they don't specify model year, so who knows.
> 
> For what it's worth, here's a link with Bottecchia's, but again no model or year reference:
> 
> https://bikeisland.com/images/botgeom.jpg


Not sure of the Bottecchia, but the geo for the KT700 should be current as it is a new model for 07 I believe. Should be the same for 08.


----------



## innergel

bikesdirect said:


> Frameset comes with fork from Kestrel
> we are throwing in a headset on this deal
> 
> Buyer must mount fork & HS


Color me VERY TEMPTED then. It's a definite upgrade on my 2001 aluminum Trek2300, even though I've never had one issue with the Trek.


----------



## bikesdirect

*I have these now -- more later*

RT700 gallery

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/images/rt7bike_gallery/

RT700 frameset

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/images/rt_7_frame_fork/

le Champion Team Ti

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/le_champ_team_ti_gallery/

FLY TEAM Ti

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/fly_ti_gallery/


----------



## PJ352

*Maybe, but*



hmto said:


> Not sure of the Bottecchia, but the geo for the KT700 should be current as it is a new model for 07 I believe. Should be the same for 08.


I'd prefer knowing rather than guessing, so my search continues...


----------



## PJ352

Found it. 
2007 Kestrel RT700 geometry:
Size, center-center 48 51 53 55 57 59 CM 
Standover 72.8 75.6 77.4 79.1 81.2 83.1 CM 
Top Tube 51 52.5 54.2 55.6 57 58.6 CM 
Head Angle 72.25 72.5 73 73.25 73.5 73.75 Deg. 
Seat Angle 75.25 74.75 74.25 73.5 73 72.75 Deg. 
BB Height 26.4 26.4 26.4 26.4 26.7 26.7 CM 
Chainstay 41 41 41 41 41 41 CM 
Head Tube Length 85 107 123 140 160 179 MM 
Fork Rake 4.8 4.8 4.3 4.3 4.3 4.3 CM 
Drop 7.1 7.1 7.1 7.1 6.8 6.8 CM 
Trail 5.7 5.5 5.8 5.4 5.4 5.3 CM 
Front Center 56.8 57.8 58.2 58.6 59.3 60.4 CM 
Wheelbase 96.8 97.8 98.1 98.6 99.4 100.5 CM


----------



## hmto

Not sure when it changed but Kestrel's link to the RT700 is now an RT 800.
Geo however looks the same.


----------



## PJ352

*Agreed*



hmto said:


> Not sure when it changed but Kestrel's link to the RT700 is now an RT 800.
> Geo however looks the same.


I'd guess the RT800 is an '08 but you're right, the geometry is the same. Now we know!


----------



## HAL9000

*Heck mike!*

At those prices I can afford to get two of your le CHAMPION TEAM Ti-s, considering the $ I'll be getting for hitting 50!

And I'll be able to strip one & get it painted the flat black I want all within budget.

Go on, twist my arm i think I have to come over to the BikesDirect team.


----------



## bikesdirect

HAL9000 said:


> At those prices I can afford to get two of your le CHAMPION TEAM Ti-s, considering the $ I'll be getting for hitting 50!
> 
> And I'll be able to strip one & get it painted the flat black I want all within budget.
> 
> Go on, twist my arm i think I have to come over to the BikesDirect team.


Welcome abroad

I kinda of wish I was turning 50 [again] LOL

plesase take a close look at the pictures of the Team Ti [I do not know if you have seen the new gallery]
I think you will be real happy with it

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/le_champ_team_ti_gallery/

happy brithday,


----------



## bigman

Any idea how much longer for the extra tall ti rigs? Can they be ordered now at these great hoilday spirit prices?
Thanks


----------



## ambiancerider

*What kind? Good Quality?*

Are you throwing headset because Kestrel's frame has a proprietary headtube design or should I plan on getting a different kind if I want it to last? 



bikesdirect said:


> Frameset comes with fork from Kestrel
> we are throwing in a headset on this deal
> 
> Buyer must mount fork & HS


----------



## djg

Is the 50 mm tubular basically this wheel, with more spokes?

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.p...UELTA_CARBON_MONO.html?action=currency&id=USD

Thanks


----------



## al2020s

*KESTREL vs MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION SL Ti*

Hello,

I am looking for an advice: I am new to road biking and did just a couple trips using my friend's bike.

Which one will be better choice for me:

KESTREL RT700 RACE BIKE - $1798
or
MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION SL Ti - $1698

I am 5.6, 162, and I am looking just to enjoy the ride, not racing.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Lifelover

al2020s said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for an advice: I am new to road biking and did just a couple trips using my friend's bike.
> 
> Which one will be better choice for me:
> 
> KESTREL RT700 RACE BIKE - $1798
> or
> MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION SL Ti - $1698
> 
> I am 5.6, 162, and I am looking just to enjoy the ride, not racing.
> 
> Your help is appreciated.



Get the one that you like the looks of the best.

That really will be more important than anything else. Assuming they both fit.


----------



## al2020s

Lifelover said:


> Get the one that you like the looks of the best.
> 
> That really will be more important than anything else. Assuming they both fit.


And how would I know which one fits better? They don't carry them locally..


----------



## jimcav

*fuji?*



AlexCad5 said:


> So what's the deal with the Kestrels? Are they going belly up? Why would they let you sell their bikes at such a low price? I'm not complaining that they are too cheap, mind you. I am hoping a pioneer in the black arts aren't a piece of history.
> I guess I'll google Kestrel and see what comes up.


thought fuji was buying kestrel?


----------



## Lifelover

al2020s said:


> And how would I know which one fits better? They don't carry them locally..



Check with Mike at BD. He claims to have fit over 100,000 riders.


----------



## bikesdirect

I just got back from taking my kids to Disney World
Wow - 85 degrees in Orlando on Dec 7th

anyway, Kestrel had sent an Evoke frameset straight to my house
so here are my pictures [not great photos - BUT a better looking frame than I expected - very nice]

Later - there will be better photos posted by my staff
including the example bike build up


----------



## Argentius

Nice. At the place where I checked out the RT700, they had an Evoke, too.

In a similar, but slightly lower spec (some 105 parts), it was $2000. Pretty bike, a kinda twist on classic lines, but not as whacko as the RT700.


----------



## ambiancerider

Hey Mike, is there a chance you will be offering a titanium frame with a longer head tube? Longer head tube is very attractive for riders like me who rides more upright.
Thanks!


----------



## Lifelover

ambiancerider said:


> Hey Mike, is there a chance you will be offering a titanium frame with a longer head tube? Longer head tube is very attractive for riders like me who rides more upright.
> Thanks!



Keep in mind that since the fork has a carbon steerer you maybe limited to the amount of spacer you can use as well.


----------



## AlexCad5

ambiancerider said:


> Hey Mike, is there a chance you will be offering a titanium frame with a longer head tube? Longer head tube is very attractive for riders like me who rides more upright.
> Thanks!



The head tube is fairly generous the 53/54 has a 150mm headtube. Not many bikes offer much more than that for that frame size. The Le Champion Alum fame has closer to 120mm from memory of owning one, and a 55cm top tube, and the Kestrel has a 134mm headtube.
The Scott CR1 has a taller headtube, but they have cropped it with the Addict.
You may want to go custom for a longer headtube than 150-160mm


----------



## ambiancerider

*Not on smaller frame*

Looking at the effective top tube, it seems like I fit on size 47.7 (smallest one), and it has a head tube of 110 mm. It means I will need a lot of spacer. I usually need about 134mm of head tube. You are maybe right, I think custon is my only choice. :cryin: 



AlexCad5 said:


> The head tube is fairly generous the 53/54 has a 150mm headtube. Not many bikes offer much more than that for that frame size. The Le Champion Alum fame has closer to 120mm from memory of owning one, and a 55cm top tube, and the Kestrel has a 134mm headtube.
> The Scott CR1 has a taller headtube, but they have cropped it with the Addict.
> You may want to go custom for a longer headtube than 150-160mm


----------



## jcbenten

Hi Mike,

I am looking to order the Kestrel RT700 Racebike listed as your holiday special and I have a question (or two):

Are the Ritchey Protocol wheels strong enough for a 230 lb Clydesdale?
If not, are upgrades allowed or should I buy just a frame and build myself?
How much leeway for component sizes? For example:
I need 57 cm frame w/ 175mm cranks; 
120 mm stem; 
44 cm wide bars 

I guess I am asking what size are the components that come with each frame size? I am willing to buy just the frame if necessary.

Thanks,
Chris 
Austin,TX


----------



## bikesdirect

jcbenten said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I am looking to order the Kestrel RT700 Racebike listed as your holiday special and I have a question (or two):
> 
> Are the Ritchey Protocol wheels strong enough for a 230 lb Clydesdale?
> If not, are upgrades allowed or should I buy just a frame and build myself?
> How much leeway for component sizes? For example:
> I need 57 cm frame w/ 175mm cranks;
> 120 mm stem;
> 44 cm wide bars
> 
> I guess I am asking what size are the components that come with each frame size? I am willing to buy just the frame if necessary.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris
> Austin,TX


Hey
do you ever go to Kirby Lane cafe for gingerbread pancakes -- ummmm

anyway

WCS Protocols have no weight limit stated and we have had no issues with guys your weight on them [part of the Reason Motobecane now uses WCS wheels over some other light weights]

I think a 57c would come 175/120/44
but after you order
PM me and I'll try to make sure that is it

BTW the peeper ham is great too

mike


----------



## akrafty1

Mike,

I don't know if you are an angel or the devil... an angel for offering this up. The devil for making us wait for 2 months. Kidding.

Placed an order for the Evoke and a set of carbon clinchers. With a kid on the way and limited funds your timing with this was perfect. Just wanted to say thanks. This will be my first order with you but if if all goes well it will not be my last.


Thanks again.


----------



## bikesdirect

akrafty1 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I don't know if you are an angel or the devil... an angel for offering this up. The devil for making us wait for 2 months. Kidding.
> 
> Placed an order for the Evoke and a set of carbon clinchers. With a kid on the way and limited funds your timing with this was perfect. Just wanted to say thanks. This will be my first order with you but if if all goes well it will not be my last.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Thank you
I love being able to get great deals for cyclists
Lots of riders love high end stuff but have limited funds

To tell you the truth I am floored when I see prices of $6000, $8000, or $10,000 on bikes

Please do le me and everyone know how your first order with us goes
thanks again


----------



## hernando11

Hi Mike,

I want a be part of this big deal....
i´m wiriting from Brazil and i want know if i can be part of holiday offer

thanks


----------



## bikesdirect

hernando11 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I want a be part of this big deal....
> i´m wiriting from Brazil and i want know if i can be part of holiday offer
> 
> thanks


Yes
you need to e-mail Lindsay and ask for instuctions
which basily includes wiring the funs and arranging for DHL to pick up the item


----------



## Juanfco3

I hope it's not to late to take up this great offer. Now the tough choice is tubular or clincher. What would you guys recomend for a Firenze?


----------



## JessP

*Wheels*

Hello... thanks for this offer. I ordered the carbon tubulars... Can you provide any more info? what year model are these? Cant find them on the vuelta or vuelta XRP website?

Thanks, Jess


----------



## bikesdirect

JessP said:


> Hello... thanks for this offer. I ordered the carbon tubulars... Can you provide any more info? what year model are these? Cant find them on the vuelta or vuelta XRP website?
> 
> Thanks, Jess


Jess

these are brand new
I had them built due to forum member suggestions


----------



## jcbenten

For those who do not frequent other forums, it has come up on BF that a complete bike upgrade is available to Force or DA for $400. This applies to at least the Kestrels. I upgraded to Force.


----------



## rdolson

Mike,

How dare you offer up such prices? Here I am, a rider with 6 bikes as it is (3 road, 3 mtn) and I couldn't resist ordering the RT700!!!!

It will be my first carbon road bike. I have toyed with the idea of getting a carbon frameset for a while, but couldn't bring myself to pop $2,000+ for a quality carbon frame just to try it, and now you show up with the $808 RT700 frameset. Thanks!

This will also be my first order from BD. Hope all goes as planned!

Do you have any idea where I can get the matching RT700 seatpost?

Merry Xmas to me! And here I was going to treat myself to a set of Dugast tubies for my 'Nag... now I won't have anything under the tree. But it will make a nice Valentine's Day gift to myself instead!


----------



## DrSmile

Ditto on the seatpost... might as well go full bling!


----------



## bikesdirect

rdolson said:


> Mike,
> 
> How dare you offer up such prices? Here I am, a rider with 6 bikes as it is (3 road, 3 mtn) and I couldn't resist ordering the RT700!!!!
> 
> It will be my first carbon road bike. I have toyed with the idea of getting a carbon frameset for a while, but couldn't bring myself to pop $2,000+ for a quality carbon frame just to try it, and now you show up with the $808 RT700 frameset. Thanks!
> 
> This will also be my first order from BD. Hope all goes as planned!
> 
> Do you have any idea where I can get the matching RT700 seatpost?
> 
> Merry Xmas to me! And here I was going to treat myself to a set of Dugast tubies for my 'Nag... now I won't have anything under the tree. But it will make a nice Valentine's Day gift to myself instead!


Thanks

We will be getting seatposts as soon as we can
and of course, we will offer them at very attractive prices
on our built up bikes; we are using WCS 27.2 
but many customers ordering frames & complete bikes have indicated they want the Kestrel post later; so are going to order a bunch


----------



## jcbenten

Count me in for a RT700 Seatpost!


----------



## bobski

bikesdirect said:


> Thanks
> 
> We will be getting seatposts as soon as we can
> and of course, we will offer them at very attractive prices
> on our built up bikes; we are using WCS 27.2
> but many customers ordering frames & complete bikes have indicated they want the Kestrel post later; so are going to order a bunch


Mike,

How about offering a 32.4mm post for Evoke frameset buyers too? It seems to be an uncommon size.


----------



## Cygnus

*kestrel rt700 seatpost pic?*

my college-aged son loves the RT700, so we ordered the RT700 frameset for a project where we'll build it up from the frame up. kind of a hobby to get him learning about parts, some wrenching experience, and then a satisfying bike to ride which he built. we're looking for parts now but haven't decided on a seatpost. is there a place to view a picture of the kestrel seatpost?


----------



## jcbenten

The RT700 seatpost can be viewed on the Kestrel website (www.kestrel-usa.com). Opportunities to purchase are limited. One place online has it at $180. Mike at BD says he will get some early next year/spring(?) but I did not hear of a specific date. If someone knows where they can be found, much appreciated.


----------



## scmtnboy

Does anyone know if the graphics on the wheels are stickers that could be taken off?


----------



## AidanM

Hey Mike at bikesdirect

those deals are very very nice, I am a resident of Vancouver , Canada. I was wanting to order some of the wheels except at the bottom of the 12 holiday deals page it says, 

Before you call or fax your order:
1) Please make sure your credit card company is not blocking your transaction
2) You are using a US issued credit card with US billing / delivery address (Visa, Mastercard, Amex, Discover)

does that mean Canadian residents cannot order any of these special offers? I am really wanting to get some of those wheels.

thanks a lot

AidanM


----------



## hmto

Aidan,
I asked on another forum and was informed they prefer us to wire it and they can have it sent to a friends place, or have your US friend complete the transaction. 
Otherwise we are out of luck with our cc. He also suggested having it sent to a local UPS depot near the border for personal pick up, with their okay of course.


----------



## AidanM

thanks


----------



## AidanM

wow bikes direct is great for offering such great deal, wonder why all these people dont always flock more towards this site


----------



## JessP

I am hoping... and pretty sure.


----------



## AidanM

scmtnboy said:


> Does anyone know if the graphics on the wheels are stickers that could be taken off?



i was also wondering that, but its not a huge deal if they arent removeable, pure black looks real nice though


----------



## AidanM

Hey Mike, a few questions about the 50 mm tubulars

1) do they have hidden nipples? if so how does truing of the wheel work?
2) does the freehub body fit 10 speed cassetes
3) are the graphics stickers that can be removed? ( might have a sponsor conflict)

thanks a lot 


Aidan


----------



## WheresWaldo

AidanM said:


> Hey Mike, a few questions about the 50 mm tubulars
> 
> 1) do they have hidden nipples? if so how does truing of the wheel work?
> 2) does the freehub body fit 10 speed cassetes
> 3) are the graphics stickers that can be removed? ( might have a sponsor conflict)
> 
> thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Aidan


1. Aidan, the rims are Gigantex from Taiwan and the nipples are hidden. Truing the wheel requires removing the tire. Most wheelbuilders using this rim include a long neck spoke wrench and brake pads with the rims.
2. If the hubs are Joytech as suspected they are 8spd, 9spd, 10spd compatible.
3. I believe that there is a clearcoat over the stickers, this info came from the thread over at bikeforums.


----------



## bikesdirect

bobski said:


> Mike,
> 
> How about offering a 32.4mm post for Evoke frameset buyers too? It seems to be an uncommon size.


We can get frame buyers an FSA that is nice for a low price
they just need to ask; once the frames are in


----------



## Juanfco3

If I buy a RT700 can I upgrede to DA?

never mind mabe i should read more carefully
*Changes to bicycles:
These are factory direct bikes and ship from the distribution warehouse so we are unable to make changes from the manufacturers specifications. After you get the bike, check out www.bikeisland.com for free shipping and special pricing on upgrade parts and accessories - perhaps a longer/shorter stem or bike pump or cycling computer.


----------



## djg

*Mike*

Is the deal on the moncoque carbon tubular wheels still available? I think I'm interested.

(and did you see the question I posted earlier about the specs?)

Thanks


----------



## mwaldhopkins

Can I upgrade the Evoke with DA? Any chance I can get "weave" instead of red?

Looks like a sweet deal... 

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## AidanM

djg said:


> Is the deal on the moncoque carbon tubular wheels still available? I think I'm interested.
> 
> (and did you see the question I posted earlier about the specs?)
> 
> Thanks



should deffinately still be available , he said the deals are good till the 31st, im gonna get a pair.


----------



## yetidude

Sorry if I posted this twice. Having technical dificulties.

I can't find reviews on the Vuelta clinchers, are they good everyday wheels or race only?

Also, I will be doing my first ironman in April, so will the wheels be delivered for sure by February?

Thank you!


----------



## FondriestFan

yetidude said:


> Sorry if I posted this twice. Having technical dificulties.
> 
> I can't find reviews on the Vuelta clinchers, are they good everyday wheels or race only?
> 
> Also, I will be doing my first ironman in April, so will the wheels be delivered for sure by February?
> 
> Thank you!



If you're doing an Ironman, get the tubulars. You can use the Vittoria Pit Stop to fix a flat in seconds and you'll get a bigger aero advantage from the deeper rims.


----------



## bikesdirect

yetidude said:


> Sorry if I posted this twice. Having technical dificulties.
> 
> I can't find reviews on the Vuelta clinchers, are they good everyday wheels or race only?
> 
> Also, I will be doing my first ironman in April, so will the wheels be delivered for sure by February?
> 
> Thank you!


Wheels hhave been selling out quick
and I will have to check if the first shipment is sold out
but I beleive that there are some left
of course, the sale posted was a first come fisrt served basis
I will make a second order to cover any oversold wheels

First Order is due in during Feb -- and sometimes things run a bit late especially during
CNY - which is year of the Rat this year
however, April sould be no problem

I suggest these wheels for race day
most buyers of these have several other pairs of training type wheelsets

good luck on that Ironman


----------



## yetidude

*Thank you!!*

Thank you for the advice and help here. One more question about the clinchers. Since I'm not going for a podium at the IM. Would the clincher wheels be more durable? even though I like the tubular idea, specially with the Vittoria Pit Stop, never heard about this one - Thanks!


----------



## stephenyi

*Ti Road geometry*

I'm about to pull the trigger on one of the Ti road bikes. I'm guessing I'm closest to a size L (6' tall with 34" inseam). I want to confirm the TT length before I place an order. 

This one shows a TT of 561mm for the L:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1311260&postcount=24

This one shows a TT of 572mm:
http://motobecane.com/titaniumroad_geo.html


----------



## bikesdirect

stephenyi said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on one of the Ti road bikes. I'm guessing I'm closest to a size L (6' tall with 34" inseam). I want to confirm the TT length before I place an order.
> 
> This one shows a TT of 561mm for the L:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1311260&postcount=24
> 
> This one shows a TT of 572mm:
> http://motobecane.com/titaniumroad_geo.html


This is semi compact
the TT shown on bottom link is correct 572 - for EFFECTIVE TT
not actual - as the TT measurement is actually virtual

you should size based on the 572


----------



## djg

bikesdirect said:


> Wheels hhave been selling out quick
> and I will have to check if the first shipment is sold out
> but I beleive that there are some left
> of course, the sale posted was a first come fisrt served basis
> I will make a second order to cover any oversold wheels
> 
> First Order is due in during Feb -- and sometimes things run a bit late especially during
> CNY - which is year of the Rat this year
> however, April sould be no problem
> 
> I suggest these wheels for race day
> most buyers of these have several other pairs of training type wheelsets
> 
> good luck on that Ironman


Well, as of yesterday afternoon Lindsay was still confirming orders on the 50 mm tubular wheels -- I decided to pull the trigger on a pair and it seems like the deal went through. Looking forward to checking them out in February when they're ready.


----------



## bikesdirect

djg said:


> Well, as of yesterday afternoon Lindsay was still confirming orders on the 50 mm tubular wheels -- I decided to pull the trigger on a pair and it seems like the deal went through. Looking forward to checking them out in February when they're ready.


Lindsay accepts all orders and confirms them right away; details sort out later.
Several buyers have not comfirmed 'Shimano or Campy' on their order of sew-ups.
Shimano will be over sold on first order - without question and wheels will go out on a first come - first served basis and promised in the original offer.

I have reordered more sew-up CF wheels and hope they come by April to supply those that are in the over sold group.

Only the Shimano sew-ups wheels [and maybe by Jan 1 - the Campy ones] are going to over sell. However, the other items I did order much more of.

Response on all items has been great
thanks


----------



## MadCowMoo

Mike i was wondering , will we be able to get the aero seatpost for the RT700 in february when the frames ship ?


----------



## bikesdirect

MadCowMoo said:


> Mike i was wondering , will we be able to get the aero seatpost for the RT700 in february when the frames ship ?


YES
and below retail
but not as low priced as I had hoped

about $120 delivered


----------



## bikesdirect

*Happy New Year*

I should never underestimate the power of a great deal. Sales on this holiday special have been beyond our highest guess [office pool].

All items have sold well. Ti bike deal seems to be popular as there is nothing in Ti close in spec & price. And sew-up wheel sets! Wow, I had no idea so many people still liked sew-ups. 

Anyway, Holiday Offer is almost up. I will be off forums for EOY close and so on. SALE PAGE IS GO DOWN AT 6pm EASTERN ON DEC 31st. At that time there will be no way to link thru or order the sale items.

Thanks for the interest; and I hope everyone has had fun shopping and will really enjoy the new ‘toys’. Lindsay will send e-mail and request for payment right before shipping date.

HAPPY NEW YEAR
mike


----------



## djg

bikesdirect said:


> Lindsay accepts all orders and confirms them right away; details sort out later.
> Several buyers have not comfirmed 'Shimano or Campy' on their order of sew-ups.
> Shimano will be over sold on first order - without question and wheels will go out on a first come - first served basis and promised in the original offer.
> 
> I have reordered more sew-up CF wheels and hope they come by April to supply those that are in the over sold group.
> 
> Only the Shimano sew-ups wheels [and maybe by Jan 1 - the Campy ones] are going to over sell. However, the other items I did order much more of.
> 
> Response on all items has been great
> thanks


Ok, thanks -- I ordered the Campagnolo version, so I gather that those were still available for the first order if I understand you correctly.


----------



## roy harley

bikesdirect said:


> YES
> and below retail
> but not as low priced as I had hoped
> 
> about $120 delivered



How do we go about including this in our order? Email?


----------



## MadCowMoo

I don`t know about the Evoke frames but the RT700 frames are in , just sent in my payment . Now how to get my hands on that aero seatpost.


----------



## sonex305

That was fast. Make sure you post photos and your first impressions when you receive.


----------



## DrSmile

I was told no seatposts... so I got a KCNC one instead 

I also ordered the RT700, according to the tracking # it should be here next week.


----------



## jcbenten

I have not heard yet on my RT700. I upgraded to Force. I wonder if the upgrade might slow things down a bit.


----------



## MadCowMoo

DrSmile said:


> I was told no seatposts... so I got a KCNC one instead
> 
> I also ordered the RT700, according to the tracking # it should be here next week.


Bit the bullet and ordered the aero seatpost . Even if just for looks the bike looks much better with it.
http://www.bicycledoctorusa.com/rt-700 3-07.JPG


----------



## roy harley

jcbenten said:


> I have not heard yet on my RT700. I upgraded to Force. I wonder if the upgrade might slow things down a bit.


I heard from Mike that the complete bike will be shipping soon but it sound like its not going to be as soon as the frame only orders.


----------



## jcbenten

MadCowMoo said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered the aero seatpost . Even if just for looks the bike looks much better with it.
> http://www.bicycledoctorusa.com/rt-700 3-07.JPG


BD has a batch coming. Mike thinks at the end of the month and ~$120. This is over in the BF forums.


----------



## jcbenten

Mike has posted in BikeForums.net that he has some RT700 seat posts. PM him directly if you want one.


----------



## Juanfco3

any word yet on the vuelta wheals?


----------



## MadCowMoo

*RT700 Pic`s*

Here are a few pic`s of my finished bike.

57 cm RT700 frame
Ultegra 6600 Shifters, Front /Rear Deraileurs and brakes
SRAM Rival OCT 53/39t Crankset
Ultegra 11/23 freewheel 
Dura-Ace CN-7801 10-speed Chain, Connex 10-speed Connecter
FSA K-Force Carbon Stem 
FSA K-Force Carbon Wing Bar
Kestrel Aero Seatpost
San Marco Caymano Saddle
Mavic Ksyrium ES Tubulars Wheels
Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX Tubular Tires

View attachment 115268


View attachment 115269


View attachment 115270


----------



## bigman

Very nice looking, how do you like the wheels with this frame?


----------



## MadCowMoo

bigman said:


> Very nice looking, how do you like the wheels with this frame?


 The wheels are working out fine . With the tires at 140psi you can fill the road buzzing lightly along under you, were my Madone 5.2SL with 120psi clinchers you don`t really feel much at all . The bike came in at just under 17 lb`s , with different and lighter bar ,stem and seatpost made of aluminum you could get it to 16lb`s or lighter.
The bike is fast and rides straight and will turn true with no twitching , i have not had the bike moving at high speeds but another builder has had his over 50mph downhill with the bike loving it . Truthfully in am very happy with it and tomorrow i am going take it out again and ride the heck out of it.


----------



## rdolson

Unless your heavier than I am (over 200) I run my Vred TriComp's at 105f/110r on Mavic K SL3's. Those tires are 700X21's I'll be looking for something in a true 23 and drop by another 5 F/R. Should make her float over the rough spots better. The way this thing attacks hills, I doubt I'd lose much pop with the bigger tire section. 

BTW, It's me, the guy who's hit 50 already on his RT700.. I'll be going out for another spin tomorow. :->


----------



## MadCowMoo

rdolson said:


> Unless your heavier than I am (over 200) I run my Vred TriComp's at 105f/110r on Mavic K SL3's. Those tires are 700X21's I'll be looking for something in a true 23 and drop by another 5 F/R. Should make her float over the rough spots better. The way this thing attacks hills, I doubt I'd lose much pop with the bigger tire section.
> 
> BTW, It's me, the guy who's hit 50 already on his RT700.. I'll be going out for another spin tomorow. :->


Yep im over 200 ,,,,220lb`s . my tires are 23mm.
I wish we had some hills around here , it`s flat landville here the tallest hill i know on this island is maybe 30 foot lol


----------



## bikesdirect

Juanfco3 said:


> any word yet on the vuelta wheals?



I feel your pain

This wheel order has been a nightmare

The rim maker has postponed the Carbon rims twice
and then came up with delivery right before CNY

No one works for a week or two during Chinesse New Year [it is now Year of the Rat]

I thought the wheel builders might have gotten the wheels built and loaded before CNY
but the ocean freight company can not find a container in transit from them
and of course, during CNY no one is returning e-mails or anwering phones

therefore, I am fairly sure the wheels are not on the water yet.

So they will probably ship right after CNY holiday and be in and thru customs around March 15th. Somewhat later than I had been quoted. But making & getting the CF rims just took double the time quoted. {other parts have been sitting there and ready}.

As soon as we get confirmation of sailing we will start sending out payment requests; so we can ship the day they unload.

I hope he delay is not an issue for anyone
and of course; anyone who would want to cancel order - would get an instant refund

I am very interested in how these wheels perform and look forward to everyone's reveiws.


----------



## AidanM

bikesdirect said:


> I feel your pain
> 
> This wheel order has been a nightmare
> 
> The rim maker has postponed the Carbon rims twice
> and then came up with delivery right before CNY
> 
> No one works for a week or two during Chinesse New Year [it is now Year of the Rat]
> 
> I thought the wheel builders might have gotten the wheels built and loaded before CNY
> but the ocean freight company can not find a container in transit from them
> and of course, during CNY no one is returning e-mails or anwering phones
> 
> therefore, I am fairly sure the wheels are not on the water yet.
> 
> So they will probably ship right after CNY holiday and be in and thru customs around March 15th. Somewhat later than I had been quoted. But making & getting the CF rims just took double the time quoted. {other parts have been sitting there and ready}.
> 
> As soon as we get confirmation of sailing we will start sending out payment requests; so we can ship the day they unload.
> 
> I hope he delay is not an issue for anyone
> and of course; anyone who would want to cancel order - would get an instant refund
> 
> I am very interested in how these wheels perform and look forward to everyone's reveiws.



wow arent i glad i didnt buy those wheels i was pretty close to bitting the bullet too! haha good thing i didnt. thats a reason to not buy things on line with a company that doesnt even have the stock
!!!!


----------



## MadCowMoo

AidanM said:


> wow arent i glad i didnt buy those wheels i was pretty close to bitting the bullet too! haha good thing i didnt. thats a reason to not buy things on line with a company that doesnt even have the stock
> !!!!


Forsure there are people out there looking for those wheels to show , to bad there going to be late . Luckly for some of us that the frames got to us a month early. I really don`t think Mike knew they were going to be late , it`s just that things happen . Myself i am happy with my dealings with BD , Frame a month early then i ordered a Aero seatpost from Mike on friday and had it on monday and the bike i built is working great, I can`t complain.


----------



## WheresWaldo

AidanM said:


> wow arent i glad i didnt buy those wheels i was pretty close to bitting the bullet too! haha good thing i didnt. thats a reason to not buy things on line with a company that doesnt even have the stock
> !!!!


What does this even mean?
You didn't get in on a deal becuase you thought they might deliver late, or that you would rather pay a few hundred dollars more because you have money coming out your ass?


----------



## Lifelover

AidanM said:


> wow arent i glad i didnt buy those wheels i was pretty close to bitting the bullet too! haha good thing i didnt. thats a reason to not buy things on line with a company that doesnt even have the stock
> !!!!



Mike made it very clear that the wheels were not in stock when ordering and made no promise of a certain delivery date. I doubt anyone that ordered the wheels is too upset over this.


----------



## djg

AidanM said:


> wow arent i glad i didnt buy those wheels i was pretty close to bitting the bullet too! haha good thing i didnt. thats a reason to not buy things on line with a company that doesnt even have the stock
> !!!!


Well, I plunked down the deposit and I thought it was made entirely clear to me, right up front, that the wheels were not in stock or even built yet. The expected delivery date got pushed back and people were offered the choice of waiting or receiving a full refund. So far, it seems reasonable enough to me. It's a big discount -- I'm still willing to wait a bit to see how it turns out.


----------



## ru1-2cycle

*I second that!*



djg said:


> Well, I plunked down the deposit and I thought it was made entirely clear to me, right up front, that the wheels were not in stock or even built yet. The expected delivery date got pushed back and people were offered the choice of waiting or receiving a full refund. So far, it seems reasonable enough to me. It's a big discount -- I'm still willing to wait a bit to see how it turns out.


Mike was very clear about the potential delays in delivery due to the chinese
new year of the rat, and it seems that everything stops for X2 weeks of 
celebration...talk about a hangover afterwards, he-he.
Mike has remain transparent through this whole proccess and for a
sweet discount bargain like the one I got with the Vuelta carbon tubulars
I am willing to wait until next Christmas if I have to!
Thank you again Mike!:thumbsup: ru1-2cycle


----------



## Argentius

*Wheel Delivery Question*

I saw the information of the delay on the wheels, and I'm not too concerned with it -- for the price, come ON, you can't really go wrong.

But, I have a question: for those of us potentially in the "second batch" of wheels, will those be delayed yet further? I put down the deposit a little late, and was cautioned that I might not get in on the first shipment of wheels. I'm okay waiting until March, but if it is past, say, April, then the race season will be well underway, so I'll need to go with something else...

Thanks Mike.

I do have to say, BD has really taken RBR feedback seriously, and I appreciate it. Their main website's marketing is even a hair more realistic these days. So much the better...


----------



## djg

bikesdirect said:


> I feel your pain
> 
> This wheel order has been a nightmare
> 
> The rim maker has postponed the Carbon rims twice
> and then came up with delivery right before CNY
> 
> No one works for a week or two during Chinesse New Year [it is now Year of the Rat]
> 
> I thought the wheel builders might have gotten the wheels built and loaded before CNY
> but the ocean freight company can not find a container in transit from them
> and of course, during CNY no one is returning e-mails or anwering phones
> 
> therefore, I am fairly sure the wheels are not on the water yet.
> 
> So they will probably ship right after CNY holiday and be in and thru customs around March 15th. Somewhat later than I had been quoted. But making & getting the CF rims just took double the time quoted. {other parts have been sitting there and ready}.
> 
> As soon as we get confirmation of sailing we will start sending out payment requests; so we can ship the day they unload.
> 
> I hope he delay is not an issue for anyone
> and of course; anyone who would want to cancel order - would get an instant refund
> 
> I am very interested in how these wheels perform and look forward to everyone's reveiws.


Any word yet on the shipping date?


----------



## AidanM

djg said:


> Well, I plunked down the deposit and I thought it was made entirely clear to me, right up front, that the wheels were not in stock or even built yet. The expected delivery date got pushed back and people were offered the choice of waiting or receiving a full refund. So far, it seems reasonable enough to me. It's a big discount -- I'm still willing to wait a bit to see how it turns out.



yea but by the time they arrive race season will already be well underway. id rather pay more money get a quality set of wheels iun a shop right away than wait 5 months for ****.


----------



## Juanfco3

anyone receive news about the Vuelta wheels?


----------



## JessP

Mike and I emailed back and forth about 2 weeks ago and he was thinking it wouldn't be much longer before they were here. I have not recieved a request to pay the rest of the $.... 

I am anxiously waiting too for my carbon tubies!

JP


----------



## moab63

*I think most of us knew that the wheels*

as well as other products werent available yet or even made. Since I work with suppliers(distribiutors) and manufactures all the time, I know and understand about delays, it happens all the time.

I think mike is cool about passing a great deal to us, and if someone can't wait, well take the refund that mike already offered.

I will wait, because is a great deal and also I have about 30 more races to do. Last I just bought another bike so a couple of extra weeks to pay them off would be nice.


----------



## djg

JessP said:


> Mike and I emailed back and forth about 2 weeks ago and he was thinking it wouldn't be much longer before they were here. I have not recieved a request to pay the rest of the $....
> 
> I am anxiously waiting too for my carbon tubies!
> 
> JP


An e-mail today said that they were on the water and were expected in about two weeks. No direct knowledge -- that's just what I was told.


----------



## Juanfco3

I'm not complaning about the wait i just want to be kept in the look i'm perfectly happy waiting for such a good deal i just wanted to know what was going on


----------



## JessP

*Wheels*

Just got my money request!! Hopefully have the wheels in the next coouple of weeks.

Jess


----------



## ru1-2cycle

*Yeah, man...*



JessP said:


> Just got my money request!! Hopefully have the wheels in the next coouple of weeks.
> 
> Jess


Me too, and I just sent my payment via pay pal!
Oh man, this is feeling like my birthday again, he-he.:thumbsup:


----------



## moab63

*Wow I got mine too*

so sweet, just before the cat 4 upgrade. I had to pick either 38mm or 50 mm.
:thumbsup:


----------



## JessP

*Shipped*

Got a tracking # for today!! We need to post pics of wheels mounted when they come in. 

Jess


----------



## ru1-2cycle

*Yeah, man....*



JessP said:


> Got a tracking # for today!! We need to post pics of wheels mounted when they come in.
> 
> Jess


I should be getting my Vuelta's tomorrow...I will take them for a pro tubular job at my LBS with Richard. I got the Vittoria Evo CX's tubulars @ a sweet deal with PBK and the Vittoria valve extenders from Excel Sports. The glue I got from Nashbar.
I am looking forward to my epic ride this weekend, God willing, of course! :thumbsup: ru1-2cycle
PS- For the pictures I will ask my father in law to take them, since that is his hobby and he has a vey nice digital camera.


----------



## JessP

*Wheels Are Here!!*

Got my wheels @ 4:30 today from the ups man.... Nice looking, bearings feel really smooth. I believe the weight is real close to the 1550-1600 range... by the crude bathroom scale method. Pics to come next week when I get the tires mounted and the wheels on my bike. 

JP


----------



## ru1-2cycle

*Yeah, man...*



JessP said:


> Got my wheels @ 4:30 today from the ups man.... Nice looking, bearings feel really smooth. I believe the weight is real close to the 1550-1600 range... by the crude bathroom scale method. Pics to come next week when I get the tires mounted and the wheels on my bike.
> 
> JP


I got my Vuelta tubulars @ 5 PM by UPS, just X2 days delivery, and FREE!
These wheels are very attractive, and the guys at Richard's shop were drooling
while spinning them, and marveling at the sweet deal I got from Mike.
Thank you, thank you, thank you MIke!!! :thumbsup: ru1-2cycle
PS- My father in law decided to take a weekend in the mountains, so pics
by next week...


----------



## ru1-2cycle

*Vuelta's*

Man, these wheels feel so light, and they spin forever! I believe they are
like 4 oz. lighter than my stock FSA's RD400's. I will need to get the brake pads
change tomorrow. Yes, these wheels came with their own brake pads and a
decent set of skewers. Let's see how much faster I will go tomorrow on my
100 miler epic ride, he-he.  ru1-2cycle


----------



## moab63

*Got my tracking number for my wheels*

so cool I can't wait.:thumbsup: 

Mike get a 2009 group buy ready, I'm saving for that one already.


----------



## covenant

ru1-2cycle said:


> Man, these wheels feel so light, and they spin forever! I believe they are like 4 oz. lighter than my stock FSA's RD400's.


my watch weighs a little more than that....and you can tell the difference riding?


----------



## JessP

*Weight*

Took the wheels to the LBS today, 3lbs 2oz.... 1450gms roughly w/o sqewers.... Should have tires mounted tues or wed..... everyone was impressed with the first look quality. 

Jess


----------



## FondriestFan

Weighed mine at 1520 grams.

650 frontt
870 rear

The rims are indeed the WH005 rims from gigantex.
You can see them here:

http://www.gigantex.com.tw/Products.htm


----------



## JessP

*Pics Mounted....*

Bontrager Race X-Lite tubies (made by hutchinson)....... First impressions are great, no ride report yet. Will update soon. 

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## Juanfco3

I cant wait to open mine up. I had them shipped to my parents house since i live overseas. what is a durable light weight tire that you would recomend for these


Thanks Mike!
looking foward to future purchases


----------



## moab63

*Hate you, so jealous mine will be*

here on friday. But I still have a week until next race, with some nice climbing.:thumbsup:


----------



## ru1-2cycle

*Vuelta's*



covenant said:


> my watch weighs a little more than that....and you can tell the difference riding?


Well, I tell you what, I do not have a speedometer, but I felt faster,
and got "respectful nodding stares", and even when going slow, I felt 
I was going faster (wheels seem to spin faster and longer), even when spinning @ 80-90 RPM on 39-19. No noticeable flex either when climbing! 
The D.A. cogwheel is a lot more noisy too, grinding-like noise, and with my FSA's it is not noisy.
I was not able to hear the famous carbon wheels "whoosh" sound,
and the roadie I passed was going too slow for me to wait for and ask...
I ended up riding X84 miles last Saturday, instead of X100 miles, due
to the vicious and freaking winds in every direction I headed!
My average speed was 19.5 MPH instead of my usual 21.75 MPH
with my FSA RD400's. It was very very windy, but I felt I could keep
my aver speed to >20 MPH. 
The wheels spin forever too, and they are super true straight!


----------



## ru1-2cycle

*Sweet ride!*



JessP said:


> Bontrager Race X-Lite tubies (made by hutchinson)....... First impressions are great, no ride report yet. Will update soon.
> 
> Thanks Mike!!


Hey man, I should get pics soon too!


----------



## ru1-2cycle

*Tires....*



Juanfco3 said:


> I cant wait to open mine up. I had them shipped to my parents house since i live overseas. what is a durable light weight tire that you would recomend for these
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike!
> looking foward to future purchases


Vittoria Evo CX- tubular or clincher, best bang for the buck
@ PBK of course!


----------



## moab63

*Got mine wheels today, one day*

ahead of time. Should I pimp my wheels, maybe not this much


----------



## Vegancx

FondriestFan said:


> Weighed mine at 1520 grams.
> 
> 650 frontt
> 870 rear
> 
> The rims are indeed the WH005 rims from gigantex.
> You can see them here:
> 
> http://www.gigantex.com.tw/Products.htm


Got mine too. I like! 

The one thing that was maybe wanting was whatever tool one would need to true the wheels. Does anyone know where to find such a beast?


----------



## RC28

Vegancx said:


> Got mine too. I like!
> 
> The one thing that was maybe wanting was whatever tool one would need to true the wheels. Does anyone know where to find such a beast?


Either get the new Park SW-15 (which is a Y-shaped wrench with three different tips) or do as I did and get the FSA wrench tool. There's two of them , the short one and one that is *T-shaped with a red plastic handle. That's the one you want*. I got mine this week to true two of the Vuelta wheels I ordered in the group buy and it worked perfectly. Between $16-21 depending on where you look. I got mine from Jenson.


----------



## bikesdirect

Vegancx said:


> Got mine too. I like!
> 
> The one thing that was maybe wanting was whatever tool one would need to true the wheels. Does anyone know where to find such a beast?



I have ordered lots
just waiting for nVuelta to get them to me

We will be selling them at a low price on bikeisland


----------



## JessP

*Ride report*

I have put 70 miles or so on my wheels and they are performing stellar. The diferences are not over the top but noticeable. 

- seems to be easier to hold higher speed for a longer period of time.... like 25+ 
- corner very well with the Bontrager Race x-lites I am using... very sticky tire and a freind of mine got 2000miles out of a set.. we will see
- Not a flexy wheel under me, while doing some power climbing this am on our group ride I did not notice anything negative = good. 

I am happy with my $400 purchase for sure. 

JP


----------



## al2020s

*MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION TEAM Ti update?*

Hello Mike,

any update for MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION TEAM Ti shipping date?

Thanks


----------



## bikesdirect

al2020s said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> any update for MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION TEAM Ti shipping date?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

At last all the Ti Road bikes are on the water. Like everything else this year the Ti bikes are late. They shipped in two waves; and the teams are in the second group. All of the Ti road bikes should be in during May.

I am sorry these are late; in fact I am sorry that every bike we and every importer has ordered for this year are running late.

Good news is; these bikes were ordered before the 10 to 20 percent price increases that are happening this year. I am affraid even though people see food and gas going up 50% in some cases in the last year; everyone is going to be shocked when bikes go up 20%. This topic has replaced the *****ing all of us in bike design and import have been doing about late shipments. We are all now *****ing about higher prices.


----------



## bikesdirect

Lindsay will be requesting payment on Ti Road Bikes Soon

Some will ship out of our warehouse Wednesday; some two weeks later
but due to container loading at factory; I do not know which until they unload

We will ship paid orders as soon as possable

And these last Ti bikes will close out this Holiday Special; which certainly took longer to complete than any of us expected.

It has been an interesting and learningful experiment for me and I hope everyone was happy with what they got. I know that several were; as I have seen their posts

Thanks

Have a great summer

mike


----------



## chas0039

I am looking at the current shipment of Ti bikes scheduled for shipment June 13. If I place an order and pay for a specific size, will I be assured that I receive an allocated bike? I am the guy who just missed an 853 Serpens (now out of stock until past my riding season) and I would hate to get caught again. I understand that things can happen; I am just hoping that there is some double checking of order against inventory. Thanks


----------



## bikesdirect

chas0039 said:


> I am looking at the current shipment of Ti bikes scheduled for shipment June 13. If I place an order and pay for a specific size, will I be assured that I receive an allocated bike? I am the guy who just missed an 853 Serpens (now out of stock until past my riding season) and I would hate to get caught again. I understand that things can happen; I am just hoping that there is some double checking of order against inventory. Thanks


Yes - you should get the bike with no problem

If either Ultegra version, should ship Wednesday
If DuraAce version, should ship by the 25th

thanks

sorry the 853 bikes were delayed

mike


----------

